
Stunning close-up of Saturn’s moon, Pan, reveals a space empanada - autocorr
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/03/space-empanada-frozen-ridge-around-saturn-s-moon-pan-collected-planet-s-rings
======
Isamu
> space empanada

Shadow makes it unclear, but my bet is on a space ravioli. Better symmetry.

